# Express Entry - NOC relevance



## yadav.sndeep (Aug 21, 2013)

With regard to profile selection under Express Entry Program, need advice if it will be an issue if the degree and experience are not in sync. For instance, my wife has a full time Engineering degree and a part time MBA in HR. But the entire experience is in HR. The MBA being more of a certification cannot be shown as the primary educational qualification. Appreciate any guidance. Thanks!


----------

